# Understanding neoclassical Stravinsky



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello,

Stravinsky is currently my third-favourite composer, mainly for his neoclassical music. It seems to be very complicated and uncommon, though. Could you recommend me any lectures, analyses of his neoclassical works that would help me to comprehend harmony, rhythm, form that Stravinsky uses? I'd be very grateful for any suggestions.

Best regards, Dr

PS By the way, if there's a similar book talking about Sibelius' music, I'd be happy with this, too.


----------



## dstring (May 14, 2013)

Thank you for your post. It reminded me of the masterpiece, 3rd movement of his neoclassical violinconcerto. (



).

I can't recommend you any lectures or analyses, but I will recommend you to listen to that piece of music (hope you find a version with better quality) and try to transfer the sound of music into most beautiful baroque (esp. Bach's) music.

Then again after few minutes, listen to where it goes. Just perfect and it shows perfectly the basis of music as we know it.

It helped me a lot to understand neoclassical music in the past.

Regards,
dstring


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

DrKilroy said:


> Hello,
> 
> Stravinsky is currently my third-favourite composer, mainly for his neoclassical music. It seems to be very complicated and uncommon, though. Could you recommend me any lectures, analyses of his neoclassical works that would help me to comprehend harmony, rhythm, form that Stravinsky uses? I'd be very grateful for any suggestions.


The book _Stravinsky: The Composer and His Works_, by Eric Walter White, might be exactly what you're looking for. The first half is a basic biography, and the second half goes into detail on the genesis of each work with a basic analytical overview. It's helpful not only to get a sense of how the works within each period are put together, but also of how all of his periods fit together and the stylistic links between them.

I've read it, and I would recommend it to anyone interested in Stravinsky.

Add: _The Cambridge Companion to Stravinsky_ also has a fine essay on his Neoclassical style, focusing on Apollo and the Symphony in C, but it's probably not worth purchasing for that alone.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks Mahlerian, I'll look for these books. I knew you would probably suggest something worth reading, but I wanted to give others a chance. 

Dstring - Stravinsky's Violin Concerto is one of my favourite works by him and one of my favourite violin concerti. I have never really focused on the third movement, in fact the first one is my favourite.  But at next listening, I will try to pay more attention to it. Thank you.

Best regards, Dr


----------

